# blood in dung



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

I have a flock of 4 hens so I'm not sure which individual has the problem, but occasionally I find chicken poop with blood in it. 
What does this mean and how can I remedy this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Internal parasites. Collect the cleanest droppings in several spots and ask your vet to do a fecal check for what the problem is. They can set you up with the proper drugs to treat it.


----------



## Chickenmomma83 (5 mo ago)

Chickedy said:


> I have a flock of 4 hens so I'm not sure which individual has the problem, but occasionally I find chicken poop with blood in it.
> What does this mean and how can I remedy this?


This is COCCIDIOSSIS and is fatal to everyone in your flock. Highly contagious! Treat everyone!! 
Treat with corid. Powder at 1.5 tsp per gallon. Start with 7 days on this dose. Make a new batch daily. If you have a vet see if they will give you albon oral 5 percent. If they do. Stop the corid this treats COCCIDIOSSIS much better then the corid (amprolum) please start T
TREATMENT ASAP!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not necessarily cocci. Internal parasites, lung worm for example can cause blood in the feces. That's why it is wise to have the droppings tests for what is causing the issue.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Oh no!
Will any vet treat chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see the flag for your country. Most will do a fecal float no matter the species. Call around and see if one will check for you. They can then tell you what to pick up to treat the problem.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

An Australian flag should be coming up under my username, as I'm in Australia.
Anyways, thank you for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is. But old eyes can't make out the detail with it being so small. It's why I mentioned it.


----------



## Chickenmomma83 (5 mo ago)

Chickedy said:


> I have a flock of 4 hens so I'm not sure which individual has the problem, but occasionally I find chicken poop with blood in it.
> What does this mean and how can I remedy this?





Chickedy said:


> Oh no!
> Will any vet treat chickens?


Not all chickens treat chickens. But they use albon to for cats. And could possibly sell you some.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Good news and Bad news....
Good news: The blood I spotted in the chicken poop may not have actually come from in the dung, so they may not have a parasite.
Bad news: One of the chickens has a big cut in her back, which the others have been continually pecking at -this may be where the blood is actually coming from. 
I've separated the wounded hen from the rest so that they don't keep making her cut worse. But I'm not sure what to do next.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clean the wound with an antibacterial cleanser. Here in the states we generally use Betadine. I don't know if you have this in Australia but look up Blue Kote and see if you have something comparable there. Apply that to the wound. Since it's blue and stains big time, it will cover the red of the wound and the others will leave it alone. It also has antibacterial properties to help the wound heal. 

Next is the question on how it happened. Do you have a rooster? It's. not uncommon for spurs to cut hen's backs. 

You don't want to keep her out of the flock if you can help it. She will have trouble reintegrating back into the flock if she's gone for any amount of time.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

No, I don't have a rooster.
I don't know how she got the cut as we bought her from the supplier like that. She's been separated from the flock only overnight so far. I'm afraid to put her back into the flock because the others just won't stop pecking her back.
I'll look into the Blue Kote that you recommend. -thanks for the recommendation


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once you can get Blue Kote or something comparable, the staining from the Blue Kote will completely disguise the cut and she can return. I could suggest blue food coloring but then you'd have to be sure to treat the wound too.


----------



## RDJAMES (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Once you can get Blue Kote or something comparable, the staining from the Blue Kote will completely disguise the cut and she can return. I could suggest blue food coloring but then you'd have to be sure to treat the wound too.


Pick No More is sold through Amazon and is blue plus is all natural (tea tree oil, aloe vera and calendula). I've had to use it on a smaller hen's comb that was damaged during mating.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Thanks for all of your help. 🙂


----------

